
Quit asking about my pain points - mijustin
https://studiofellow.com/articles/pain-points/
======
ineedasername
_" You sound like a robot....try asking these questions instead"_

Thing is, any alternative questions will then start to sound robotic too: I
already receive plenty of cold-call emails that try to mimic a more authentic
voice.

~~~
studiofellow
Agreed, and I think those fall flat because they are trying to hide the fact
that they're automated. There's nothing wrong with automation—just don't try
to lie about it! Personally, I favor direct conversations over automated
research. Even at smaller scale, it's just way more useful.

------
studiofellow
Like many here building our own businesses, I had to learn the hard way how to
do customer research—on my own. I wrote this as a short summary of what I've
learned. Thanks for submitting it!

